
What is your story of finding your cofounder, tech or non-tech? - PeterTMayer
We are developing a social app and encountering a bunch of problems finding an ideal tech cofounder. What is your story finding yours (where or how)?
======
sharemywin
What's your pitch? how do you know it's going to work? Do you have some kind
of sign up page with a number of users that buy your premise?

~~~
PeterTMayer
I am not pitching here, just curious about how and where others have found
their cofounders.

------
sharemywin
Funny I'm having issues finding someone with sales experience that wants to
co-found/market a marketplace type app/website.

~~~
PeterTMayer
If I were you I would contact people enrolled in current MBA courses. Is it
just an idea or you got deeper into it?

~~~
sharemywin
www.bid2mow.com - just add hustle...lol..I work full-time so don't have the
time to chase the money.

